# just wondering



## mkpitts6 (Feb 23, 2008)

What is the status of the RFRA website? What about the visionunderwaterpensacola website? I could get neither of them to come up. I'm trying to locate some decent video footage (or pics)of local artificial reefs. Thanks.


----------

